# White Female bunny Northeastern Ohio



## BumbleFuzz

A friend of mine adopted Pandora and was not prepared for the commitment that is bunny. I have taken her in for now so that she does not have to go back to the shelter she just came from a few months ago, however I do not have the room or money to keep her long term. 

She needs a rehome! She is a laid back girl, spayed, litterbox trained. Used to cats.
loves to romp and get scritchins once you coax her lazy butt out of her hut. 
She is a little over a year old.

She is currently living in a 48"x48" ferret playpen. I cannot include the cage but the litter bin, floor mats for under the sheet , bin hut, dishes, hay, and toys can all go with her if needed!

I am in in Mentor Ohio, and willing to meet part way within 25 miles.

y Hullo thar





I get scritchins?!




mmmmmmmmm hot eared scritchin bliss :blushan:


----------



## luvthempigs

Aww, She is a cutie! Thank you for taking her in and trying to find her a forever home 

Do you have anyone interested in her yet?


----------



## BumbleFuzz

Nuuu no bunny love interest yet! :expressionless

I'm hoping to have her rehomed before November. /crossfingers for teh squishy fluffy bun!


----------



## luvthempigs

Well, That gives you a few months. Do you have her listed any where else?


----------



## BumbleFuzz

Pandora still needs a home! Does anyone have any suggestions on where else I can post to find a rabbit loving home?


----------



## slavetoabunny

Do you have Pandora listed on Petfinder? If you contact the Buckeye House Rabbit Society they may be able to help you out with listing her.


----------



## MagnoliaDee

She's gorgeous, and I love how floppy and big she is!! I hope somebun can give her a loving home very soon.


----------



## MagnoliaDee

Just curious... she looks like a big girl... how much does she weigh?


----------



## BumbleFuzz

We aren't too sure on her weight, but yes shes a big squooshy bun! I'd say shes about the weight of an average medium kitty. Shes definitely the size of my Smaller boy cat, much to his dismay  !

She still needs a loving home  Shes very laid back and would be great for someone who just wants a happy flop. Still searching!


----------



## nkh1015

I want her  I live in concord, 10 minutes away from Mentor. Please contact me


----------



## Fancy77

I have sent this thread to a friend...who knows


----------



## nkh1015

i sent you a PM, andI would have sent you an Email but I do not know yours. I was going to adopt a rabbit last night but then I saw your post. I'm going to wait to see if you get ahold of me before I make a decision. My email is [email protected] and i PMed you my phone number. please contact me, thanks



nicole

:bunnydance:


----------



## JeffS

Nicole you are awesome.


----------



## nkh1015

Thanks, haha. I just need to get ahold of the poster.I'm waiting


----------



## BumbleFuzz

Send a pm and left a message, thank you for the help everyone!


----------



## luvthempigs

Cool! I hope she gets a good home. I have been thinking about her since you posted 

Nicole, I think I am the one that sent you the info on Pandora. I hope things work out for you both.'

Please keep us posted.


----------



## MagnoliaDee

I too hope she gets a loving home soon. I would sooo want her if i didn't already have a female and a hubby that said no


----------



## nkh1015

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Cool! I hope she gets a good home. I have been thinking about her since you posted
> 
> Nicole, I think I am the one that sent you the info on Pandora. I hope things work out for you both.'
> 
> Please keep us posted.



probably 

you emailed me the ad? otherwise i wouldnt have known about this, so thank you


----------



## luvthempigs

Yea, It was me. Just trying to help a bunny find it's forever home 

Any update yet?


----------



## nkh1015

yep; I am going to get her on monday


----------



## Fancy77

WHOO HOO 4 U!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!


----------



## luvthempigs

Great! You will stick around won't you? We would love some pictures of Pandora in her new home


----------



## nkh1015

sure 
i already promised to update her current owner too


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Did you get her?? It's now Wednesday


----------



## BumbleFuzz

Due to unexpected circumstances it is uncertain if she can take Pandora. I'll be holding out of hope that Nik can still take her in the end but please help me keep an ear out for others interested in the meantime. 

/crossfingers


----------



## luvthempigs

Aww, That's too bad 

I will keep my eyes and ears open in hopes of finding Pandora a forever home.


----------



## ArtbyMollie

try the rabbit boards on http://www.goosemoose.com they are good at helping out there. I would love to take her but my apartment isnt quite set up for a rabbit.... yet!


----------



## BumbleFuzz

I am sorry to say Pandora has to go back to the Humane society in the next week. Maybe they will have better luck there. It is creeping up on a year now and I simply do not have the Money/Time/Room she needs. Not to mention I have too many pets already. 

Thank you everyone who has helped look!


----------



## luvthempigs

Oh no, I feel so bad....I hate to see her go back Not that they don't take good care of them but I'm sure they could use the room for other incoming homeless bunnies. 

When do you plan to return her? 

Do you know if she gets along with other rabbits?


----------



## BumbleFuzz

I know it's killing me too, and I don't know if she has ever been around other bunnies.

Friend is making the appointment to pick her up this Saturday the 5th.


----------



## Fancy77

OH I wish I could take her this is so sad.


----------



## luvthempigs

Do you know if they have room to take her back at the shelter? I know when I have walked in there for anything the first thing I am told is that they are full (and they don't even know why I'm there) I guess they must have so many drop offs that it's the first thing they say.

Does she have good litterbox habits? How is her temperment? Does she make a huge mess of her cage when she is locked up?

Sorry for all the questions, I am just trying to get a feel for the situation.


----------



## BumbleFuzz

When i spoke to the staff there they were adamant that i bring her back if i haven't found a home and were rather unhelpful as to foster homes. I was surprised too.

She has a very laid back temperament, is a big girl and likes to mess with the cats. She has never been around another rabbit so i don't know how she is with them. 

Out of cage time has been limited to the bedroom because my apartment is small and is VERY not rabbit safe. When I do have the cage door open she rarely wanders out, prefers to chill at the door. 

If a day or so goes by and I haven't been able to play she usually turns her wrath on her toys, I try to keep her busy with phonebooks and paper bags and regular ruffling.

She is very good about her litter box, goes back in her cage to use it when she is out and about. Only a few stray pellets usually. I've been able to keep her on a bedsheet in a pen on the floor all this time.

I don't want to have to turn her out after being thrust away once already but I'm broke and so invested in my other critters and school. It's becoming stressful and it's not fair to her either way. 

If anyone has the room to foster her I would much rather that than go back again, but time is pressing.

and she IS *spayed* should that be an issue

Thank you again for the interest >.<


----------



## luvthempigs

I feel so bad, I am full capacity or I would take her myself 

She sounds like a doll, I hope she finds her forever home soon. I'm glad you gave it a shot and tried to help but we all have our limits.


----------



## Haley

Is the HS a kill shelter? I would hate to see her go there. Have you tried contacting the Buckeye HRS? I can ask around for you if you still have her. Please let me know.


----------



## luvthempigs

*Haley wrote: *


> Is the HS a kill shelter?




Yes, It is...


----------



## BumbleFuzz

I got a big poke from a definite home in Minnesota but its is quite a drive and the car can proooobably only make it to Chicago.. Hopefully we can get her there in January, but out of curiosity does this forum have any relay transport chains between Northern ohio and Eastern MN?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*BumbleFuzz wrote: *


> I got a big poke from a definite home in Minnesota but its is quite a drive and the car can proooobably only make it to Chicago.. Hopefully we can get her there in January, but out of curiosity does this forum have any relay transport chains between Northern ohio and Eastern MN?


I would PM Haley. She might me able to help get something organized.


----------



## golfdiva

You can also try 

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze27h5b/rabbitwisesbundergroundrailroad/


----------



## BumbleFuzz

:expressionless ...so

It seems Pandora is living up to her name and the trials of humanity are in her wake... not her fault of course >.O.

Minnesota has fallen through. SO she is still up for adoption, still need to move her. I am absolutely broke and getting more than a little frustrated -_-;

Even if there's another foster home out there to take her, anything. I REALLY don't want to send her back to the Humane society or dump her on just anyone. Wasn't fair to me or her, wouldn't be for anyone else.


----------



## luvthempigs

Aww, That's too bad that it didn't work out Haveyou spoke with Haley? I wonder if she has anyone interested? 

I was just thinking about Pandora the other day and wondered if she had found a new home yet. 

I keep trying to remind myself that I don't need another bunny....


----------



## BunnyBunch

so whatever happened to this poor girl?


----------



## fuzz16

can you try craigslist and make sure to screen people?


----------



## katt

hello, how is it going finding her a home?

i am so sorry that i didn't read this thread before.

i am willing to take her in as a foster untill a forever home can be found if we can get her closer to me. (i am in mchigan, the traverse city area).

please pm me or email me [email protected]

we can work something out.

katie


----------



## christinelea1

Hello, Its Christine from CritterCafe in Michigan.
Please take our Life Care contract off our website(www.cccandR.petfinder.com)-copy and paste it and please wont you also remove our name?
But PLease go ahead and use it for YOUR OWN REHOMINGS to safegaurd all of our babies...it works really it does-when you are considering rehoming any pet and you care, contracting shows the person adopting youwill be there to help still upon even new gaurdianship-this shows that this pet IS INDEED worth something and you love her or him too-If you can offer to take back the animal FOR THE LIFE OF IT-that is a special gift to contribute also!!!!
Please wont you "contract" with a new owner person??
Both(old home and new) work towards the betterment of the pets furture? I recently have had Lab research trying to take my bunnies GRRRRRRRRRRRRR-the contract stops them every time(and I tell them I will be doing homechecks too, also so beneficial and showing of your care-and concern for the pets future). If we all just take care of our little area of the world huh?
I am beg. to feel like Momma LION or Momma Tigress here


----------



## BumbleFuzz

Thank you, yes I have a contract, the problem was that I had no offers to take her to even go so far as to fill one out  A year is just beyond my capabilities as a foster home. 

Messaged Katt, hopefully it will happen this time.

I really appreciate the support. I've had less and less time these days and Pandora is SO bored.


----------



## luvthempigs

Aww, I know it has to be hard but it's still a great thing you did by taking her in and trying to do the right thing :hug:

And, Katt you are an angel to offer her a foster home :bunnyhug:

I will keep my fingers crossed and look forward to an update soon!


----------



## katt

updates? i sent you a pm bramblefuzz and never heard back. . .



katie


----------



## BumbleFuzz

Sorry, been busy with work, PM sent~


----------



## BumbleFuzz

For those who had inquired, here is a pic to give an idea of her size with my bf. 












nurrrr





I has loves now?


----------



## fuzz16

she looks like a HUGE love bug...

is Katt going to beablet o foster her?

I can help with transport possibly


----------



## katt

yup, looks like i will be fostering her!

we are just waiting for a chance to get her up to me. . . anyone in michigan want to help transport?

can't wait to get this girl, already thinking about were to put her cage, and what toys to go buy her!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

updates pls?
How is Pandora making out??


----------



## katt

bumblefuzz had to go out of town for the weekend, so i haven't talked to her recently.

we are currently working on transportation so she won't have to drive 6+ hours each way.

anyway in michigan want to help? i can only travel a few hours due to my car.

but i am very excited to get her!


----------



## Pipp

There is still a little money in our old Rescue Transport Fund, PM me if you need to access it to make this happen. 

sas


----------



## katt

i think the transport money should be used for somebunny more important.

i should have add, that i am willing to pay gas money to anyone willing to travel, and i think the bumblefuzz mentioned something about also helping with gas money.

but i will without any issue pay anyone to get her closer to me. i am in the traverse city area of michigan, and like i said, i can travel 1 to 2 hours south to meet someone!


----------



## katt

BUMP!

we need transport help!

anyone that knows of anyone that can help bring this girl closer to me

IWILL PAY FOR GAS


----------



## Pipp

I can try and PM all the Michigan members, but Haley is really the best coordinator when it come to these things, she has Bunderground contacts and she knows the area. It would be great to have some specific routes. 

Katt, can have you corresponded with her? 

Let me know, thanks. 


sas :clover:


----------



## swanlake

I can go from the detroit area to the lansing area. I live near detroit and I go to MSU, so it is a frequent trip. Let me know if I can be of any help!!


----------



## katt

just wanted to bump this and update everyone.

i am still taking pandora in as a foster. just had to many other things going on the past few days (like my plumbing breaking and getting a massive sinus infection with nasty vertigo issues).

we have just about worked out transportation i think, and i hope in the next few weeks to get her up to me!

going out to my parents house in a few days to pick up my x-pen, figured that would be big enough for her!


----------



## luvthempigs

I'm glad to hear things are working out for Pandora. I have thought of her often since it was posted here that she was looking for a home.

I will keep my fingers crossed that she arrives safely. And I look forward to seeing her all settled in her new home


----------



## luvthempigs

*bump bump* Any updates?:waiting:


----------



## pOker

Whats going on with this bunny?


----------



## katt

sorry guys! pandora still has a home waiting for her up here, i just had lots of bad stuff going on (was sick really bad, then work got a little overwhelming, then my computer broke).

going to pm BumbleFuzz and see were we are at and try to get her up here asap (i start my vacation in about a week and 1/2 so will have lots of spare time to get her here!


----------



## luvthempigs

Any update for this bunny yet?


----------



## nicolevins

How are things getting on?


----------



## BumbleFuzz

Still waiting for Katt's bunny to be better before we arrange the drive out. Still looking for a home however. 
The original owner finally moved into her apartment and I was trying to get her to reconsider taking Pandora back while I wait, (her place is freaking huge but now she doesn't wanna deal with fur or some bs. So much for that.)
This has been an altogether frustrating process. I wish i could just keep her XD she such a sweetie.


----------



## kirbyultra

*BumbleFuzz wrote: *


> Still waiting for Katt's bunny to be better before we arrange the drive out. Still looking for a home however.
> The original owner finally moved into her apartment and I was trying to get her to reconsider taking Pandora back while I wait, (her place is freaking huge but now she doesn't wanna deal with fur or some bs. So much for that.)
> This has been an altogether frustrating process. I wish i could just keep her XD she such a sweetie.


That is such a shame that her original owner won't open up her home to a sweet bunny. You know what though, Pandora might be better off!


----------



## JimD

:bump:bump



Any updates on this??


----------



## katt

Sorry guys that I haven't update about this.

I would love to still take Pandora, but as I already told BumbleFuzz, I do not feel comfortable taking another rabbit in until Winnie is back to full health. Anyone that has read my blog knows that Winnie has been ill for about a month now, and since I don't know what it is going on with her, I had to put a hold off on taking Pandora in.

Hopefully everyone understands. If I can get Winnie feeling better, to a place that I am comfortable taking in another rabbit, and Pandora is still in need of another home, then she is more then welcome here.

So the update is that Pandora still needs a new home, and we are looking for her to find a forever one right now. And that in the future I should be able to take her in as a foster, once Winnie is better.


----------



## BumbleFuzz

Update: Pandora is still a spoiled hefty Lump. Photos here. http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=58011&forum_id=1

Less of a crunch now for homing as it's farmers market season and I get ALOT of good scrap veggies from work. Still looking for a serious forever home! I want to keep her badly if my lot improves,*knock on wood*


----------



## luvthempigs

Thanks for the update, I was just recently thinking about Pandora. I'm so glad to hear things are going well. I will keep my fingers crossed that you can give her her forever home :biggrin2:

If things get too bad for you please let me know. I will try to see what I can do to help 

She looks great in the photos, one big happy girl :bunnybutt:


----------



## luvthempigs

How are things going with Pandora?


----------



## BumbleFuzz

Pandora is doing well, she has settled into a routine and is merrily expanding her territory in the apartment. 

As of now we are still considering ourselves a foster home. We really are going to try to keep her but if she were to get sick we would not be able to afford a vet. Her original owner has now ceased to help support her and it's unlikely she will be willing to pay if there is another emergency.

SO! if another home that is more able to afford her and give her the love and attention she needs we still would rather see her go to a better home. If our monetary situation improves we want to keep her! she has inured herself to us and we to she.

I leave it to the moderators to decide to close the thread or not.

Thanks for the support everyone. This has been quite a challenge.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I hope the mods allow this thread to stay open....Pandora is such a beauty!


----------



## JadeIcing

It can stay open as long as she needs a home.


----------

